# Could Sony Charge for PSN?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Once again ladies and gentlemen talk about how Sony might consider charging us for PSN,it seems around this time every year since the PS3 launch this story keeps coming back. To date it has not happen, but who's to say it won't in the near future. So PS3 owners will you be willing to pay for PSN access? I myself am not willing to pay for PSN ,unless improvements are made to it.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree...based on what I get out of PSN, I don't think I would be willing to pay for it either in its current form.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

No way, there just isn't anything worth paying for.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont get why PSN or XBL dont offer stat tracking more like X-fire as well. Perhaps Sony could add in a few features to make it more like XBL, but add in the stat tracking and one or two other things to make it slightly more of a package than XBL, and people probably would pay, albeit it reluctantly as they are used to it being free.

I'm not sure I would pay though, I only really use it for films, and the couple things I do use PSN for wouldnt really make it worth it or me.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Personally, I don't find PSN as bas a people make it out to be. And I'm running off of a 54mbps Linksys router. I've played both PSN and XBL, and they are about the same in quality gaming, connections, etc...

Sony shouldn't charge for PSN. It is one of the deciding factors between PS3 and 360 for many people. I know about 30 people that were fed up with paying the $50-$60 a year just for playing XBL online a few times every month. AND PS3 can browse pretty much any website on the net. I use it often to post replies here at the Shack. 360 can't do that :rubeyes:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

I game online with the PS3 instead of the 360 since it's free. If Sont wants people like me to continue purchasing their consoles, games, and accesories, they should keep it free or VERY inexpensive.

IMHO

Bob


----------

